# looking for a sub



## Morrissey snow removal

looking for a sub in north central mass pay based on truck and expirence


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

still looking for a sub


----------



## grandview

Would I make good cash as a sub for you?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

between $60 and $75 hrfor the right guy


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

still looking


----------



## leigh

grandview;1495128 said:


> Would I make good cash as a sub for you?


Depends on the amount of snow we get, you'll be a "seasonal sub". No snow you'll be on your computer on plowsite all day, lot's of snow you'll be borrowing money from your wife for gas and coffee money!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

still looking


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I sent you a pm regarding this sir.. 
Let me know


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

sent u one back


----------

